# 15 for 2015



## paigew (Jan 10, 2016)

I completed my second 365 project last year! Picking my favorite 15 images was a daunting task but I finally narrowed it down today. Onward to year 3! 
1




2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14



15


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 11, 2016)

I love this set! Great stuff, as always!


----------



## paigew (Jan 11, 2016)

BrickHouse said:


> I love this set! Great stuff, as always!


Thank you!!! <3


----------



## Braineack (Jan 11, 2016)

amazballs.


----------



## paigew (Jan 11, 2016)

Braineack said:


> amazballs.


[emoji41][emoji41] thank you lol


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2016)

Good shootin', Paige! You made some wonderful images in 2015!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 11, 2016)

Wonderful!  The moments with your children are priceless.  They will treasure these as adults.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 11, 2016)

love it


----------



## paigew (Jan 11, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Good shootin', Paige! You made some wonderful images in 2015!


Thank you so much Derrel! I always enjoy your feedback 


CherylL said:


> Wonderful!  The moments with your children are priceless.  They will treasure these as adults.


Thank you Cheryl! I hope so <3


hamlet said:


> love it


Thank you!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow!  Nice work.  I like them all but #8 is my favorite.


----------



## paigew (Jan 12, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow!  Nice work.  I like them all but #8 is my favorite.


Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 15, 2016)

Great group. What do you have planned for 2016?


----------



## paigew (Jan 15, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> Great group. What do you have planned for 2016?


Thank you!! I'm starting another year (my third!) But I plan on doing 30 days of film starting Feb 1st  Excited about that, just got a (new) eos 3. 
link to this years flickr album: 366-2016


----------



## annamaria (Jan 15, 2016)

These are really good!!!


----------



## paigew (Jan 17, 2016)

annamaria said:


> These are really good!!!


Hey, thanks


----------

